# Angles of bindings



## damanb (Sep 9, 2011)

Someone please correct me if they feel I'm wrong, but my view is that there really aren't any guidelines or set rules you need to follow. There are suggestions sure, like having the back foot at a negative angle for riding switch/fakie in park, or having it at zero with the front at higher angles, etc. 

It really comes down to experimenting to what feels the most comfortable for the style of riding you most commonly do.


----------



## boardin087 (Oct 7, 2011)

I guess I was just generally looking for a starting point where I can experiment from.


----------



## damanb (Sep 9, 2011)

I am still somewhat beginner at park and early intermediate in general riding. I like to spend most of my time trying park so I put my front at +12 and my back at -9 with a +1.5 from reference front and back. May experiment with it some this year since I'll finally be spending a full winter boarding now that I moved to SLC. Used to just take vacations for a few days once or twice a year. 

Maybe a decent starting point for half/half park and riding do a smaller negative angle on the back? Maybe around +9-+12 on front and drop to back to like a -6 or something.


----------



## damanb (Sep 9, 2011)

Like I said, I'm still pretty new at boarding compared to most of the ppl on this forum, so if someone else pitches in with some advice and it sounds better.... it probably is......:dunno:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if you ride or want to learn how to ride switch its always a good idea to go slightly duck, i personally ride switch just as often as i ride goofy so i have my angles set at 15/-15 that way its completely the same when riding either way. if you want to start with something more mellow you could do 15 on the front and -12 on the back or even 12/-12. i wouldnt go much lower then that but you could always try it for a couple runs if you want.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Monoski Apocalypse - YouTube

I think this is correct anglez :thumbsup:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

boardin087 said:


> I'm getting a new setup this year. I have never been able to get comfortable with my binding settings, always feels awkward.
> 
> How do you determine waht to use. What impact does this have in your riding. I ride goofy and hit up the whole mountain and spend about half my time in the park too if it matters.



depends on what you ride: +21 +18 for me if its a groomer day and I want to carve fast. +12 +6 if it's a powder day and I want to ride a lot and be comfy. +12 -6 for anything else.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yea I ride a +18 and -15 I like my front just a little more angled then my back. Never had a problem with this even when riding switch, but like snowolf says just try a bunch till it works. In the beginning when I started out I was changing my angle all the time till I felt like it was natural to me.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

It really is just a matter of preference. Even a slight change in angles makes a huge difference. I also ride goofy and when I first started riding, I rode with 15/-6. But as I got better, I knew I wanted to be able to do a few more laps on the park and I wanted to do ride switch a bit more so I started pushing the angle of the back leg out more. Now I've settled with 15/-12 and I don't think i'll be making any adjustments anytime soon.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

15/-15 which is pretty much the most basic stance with the reference width is a good place to start, especially with a true twin board. You can freestyle, cruise groomers and do most freeriding with this stance. Alpine or big mountain riders might go different but I think 15/-15 is a good place to start and adjust from there.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> 15/-15 which is pretty much the most basic stance with the reference width is a good place to start, especially with a true twin board. You can freestyle, cruise groomers and do most freeriding with this stance. Alpine or big mountain riders might go different but I think 15/-15 is a good place to start and adjust from there.


As much as mono is hot doggin it in my world, when I choose to ride my true twin, I, like CheeseForSteez also go for 15/-15. It just feels natural, like the way mashed potato does


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Give +90/+90 a shot sometime. I call it the nutcracker. Also, if you can jib switch with this stance, please make an edit.


----------



## boardin087 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ya my previous board was ducky most of the time I think, Maybe not 15/15 but I think like 20/-10 or something. My feet turn in so I'm pretty much uncomfortable with anything.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I actually learned forward stance and then cranked the rear duck after my third day. It really helped my roll my knee out. You're probably right, something like 15/-9 would be pretty mellow as you try to teach a new person to get the weight on the front foot and steer through the nose.


----------



## Hawkfan79 (Aug 11, 2011)

Years ago I started with +21/+9 and have stuck with it. I've tried duck but it just has never felt natural.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I have always struggled with this myself. Last year was my first chance for a whole season (50ish days) after years of sporadic riding opportunities. 

Not sure what I did in the past, but last year did +12/-12....

Want to focus more on switch and also considering (strongly) going to +15/-15 this year. Will this help me to "roll my knee out" and positively affect my progression with switch? Thoughts?


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

I've been riding for a while now and typicaly +21 -18, though thats a little extreme for most people. My race board set up is +24 0


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

A typical learning/starting stance is around 22 inches with +15 -6 angles. The best way to dial in your stance though is to ride with a small tool. As you ride listen to what your body is telling you. For example if your front foot has side pressure in the toe area, rotate the binding in the direction of the pressure 3 degrees and try that. Personally I feel like all those pressure points are your body's way of telling you that your stance isn't quite right for your physiology. I've ridden everything from 16 inches +60 +66(race boards) to 25 inches 0 0 to now settling in at around 23 inches +24 -12 (give or take depending on mood and how sore I am.) I had fun on all those stances when I take into consideration what the stance was used on/for, even used to ride my race boards switch at very high speeds with those crazy +60 +66 angles.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

+60 +66 switch stance?... I sorta wanna try that for fun lol.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I ride -12 and +12, tried -15 and +15 and many other stances but in the end its just what fits your body and riding style.
I ride switch a lot, carve up the trees in switch and 12 is plenty enough for me. I guess its my physiology, but 15 was too open and I felt like I was less able to apply pressure and had less control over the board.


----------

